# Creative Aquascape Union



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

Hi everyone, 
A new website-- Creative Aquascape Union - CAU  is established today.



http://www.cau-aqua.net

Including the layouts of ours, we would also like to share our set-up process, some tips of planting, some useful knowledge for newbies, etc. 
We invite you to come, take a look and give comments for us!

P.S. This is the translated link 
http://hk.search.yahoo.com/language...intl=hk&text=http://www.cau-aqua.net&lp=zt_en


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Justin, 

Thank you for sharing this excellent creation. Clearly the BEST AQUASCAPING online place on internet. 

Being photographer myself, I enjoy your other work as much as your aquascaping skills. 

Thank you for sharing !
Jay Luto


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

I like this site really intresting.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

i wanna join but my computer cant seem to type chinese..


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2005)

:jaw: My God those guys are good! What a posse they got going there. Very very nice, superb graphics on the site and the scapes are mind-numbing. 
I am trying to register but don't "??have the right for the electricity mail scenery please ok send". I think that's the translated version of "sorry, no ham-fisted American allowed on our bad-ass Singapore site." Darn. I'm very jealous.


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2005)

I'm sorry but that site is freakin' awesome. The graphic treatments are so cool-- very progressive. I'm so impressed. :drool: =P~


----------



## random_alias (Nov 7, 2005)

wow.

I love clean websites.

And some of those tanks are absolutely amazing!! Firefox has a whole line of loading tabs right now 

I mean, how do people scape like that?! Gah, I hate you all.

I am the impressed greatly much and awing the masterful cube of nature wetness.

Gary Wu, awesome stuff.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Very nice-- this is the level worth chasing after.


----------



## GWU (Jul 23, 2004)

random_alias said:


> wow.
> 
> I love clean websites.
> 
> ...


Hi, Random

Thanks for your appreciation. In fact Hong Kong is just a small place; fortunate, the aquascape bring all founders of CAU together, the formation of CAU is tried to agglomerate the HK aquascaper. We are full of enthusiasms of creating nature aquascape and like to bring this atmosphere to most of the people that like this hobby. Again. Thank for your comment and support of CAU. We will regular post our new tank and new articles to the site. Though under our current resouces we may not manintain a bi-lingual site, hope you still enjoying all the photo and our layout. Our ADA 2006 entries will be release soon, hope you all will like it.

Cheer

Gary Wu


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

Oh my God I want to go back to Hong Kong now. I went last year and visited the famous fish street. Not knowing much back then I must go back. Airfare is expensive. :-/


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

wow...too bad I can't read chinese


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

> wow...too bad I can't read chinese


There is a translated link below the Chinese link. The english is a little rough but the content is understandable.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

well, I ment type in chinese.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

If the owners are ok, then I will go ahead and do a translation of the whole web. It will take some time but I guarantee it will be worth it. It will not be completed in one day, of course, but every article I finish I will go ahead and post so we don't have to wait too long for the whole thing.

Let me know here or PM


----------



## Maran (Sep 8, 2004)

Paul Higashikawa said:


> If the owners are ok, then I will go ahead and do a translation of the whole web.


That will be great


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Don't mean to rub it off on you guys, but dang~ What a pity those who can't understand Chinese it must be 

This website really offers many valuable advices as well as articles. Very detailed and very nicely done. 

I have already begun translating some. Right now doing some feedback exchange with the owners. All I can say is everybody on that web team is famous. They have all won contests here and there. Their names will not be unfamiliar to you. ADA top places.....hint hint

I can't wait to finish the whole thing so you guys can see too.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

That would be really awesome. I started to look at all the tanks but without understanding any of the language it wasnt that helpful at improving my own tank. They sure where well done though. I cant believe so many great aquascapers came together to create that site.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

The site and scapes are very nice indeed!
Great job! 

The algae section needs some work, folks long know that excess NO3 and PO4, traces etc don't cause nor encourage algae. This only compounds the problems and sends folks down the wrong path instead of focusing on plant needs/health.

That will draw my wrath in many languages

There are several very nice tanks there.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

great website, thanks for sharing justin


----------



## fazlee (Jun 2, 2004)

Very nice website. Pro setups
Will be eagerly waiting for Paul's translations


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm trying to get "translated version" to work but I can't. Anyone successful ?


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

I just tried the "translated" link and it doesn't work as well. I guess we'll have to wait on Paul's translation.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

You might try the following:
Translated version of http://www.cau-aqua.net/


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks, the link works very well.


----------

